# Flats skiff hanging in Bass Pro Shop Spanish Fort



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

It's easy to miss it 'cause it is hanging above the main entrance (directly over your head as you walk in the door). I thought I was really good at ID'ing boats, but that one has me stumped. If anyone knows who built it, please let me know. It's older and it's not one of the usual suspects (hewes, maverick, willy roberts, action craft).


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

No one? I actually spoke to a manager there who believes it may be home made. It's definitely not a home-made boat. Some company built it and I'd love to have one just like it, once I figure this out. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hard to comment without a picture. I will be going there this saturday and will take a close look


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Kingfish514 said:


> Hard to comment without a picture.


Agreed. i have been there 100 times and never noticed it.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have noticed that boat several times. She lays on her port side over the entrance doors. 

I believe it to be an early model Challenger. Before Bob Hewes made the improvements that would launch the flats boat industry, the Challenger was the pick of the litter. 

I hang out with some great older guys that lived to fish the lower keys "back in the day" as they call it and I have heard many conversations about their days fishing from the bow of a Challenger boat.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Garbo. This skiff looks close, but I don't recall it having round chines like the original Challengers. It's odd because it looks like a fairly modern hull, but has a teak toe rail and a more modern console. Still haven't heard back from the Bass Pro manager who promised to find out who built it and how they came upon it. They are famous though for displaying old, high quality boats. They have two Rybovich hulls on static display around the country.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Doesn't BASSTRACKER66 work there?


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Doesn't BASSTRACKER66 work there?



I will find out. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

I look at that boat everytime I go in there. I really like the layout of it, and its look. Never could get anybody in the store to tell me what brand it was. Hopefully you will hear back from soon, because I am curious again.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A Shipoke skiff perhaps?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh...heh... he said "shipoke"...heh... heh...

Beavis


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Via google I looked at all the Shipokes I could find. It looks like they have a much more drawn-out stem and less freeboard, so my guess is no, it's not. The Bass Pro is shaped as you would expect a late 1960's skiff to be. It has transome livewells like the old Hewes bonefishers. I'll keep working on this - thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Coming form Miami, I fished on several Challengers. They came in both round chine (preferred) and square chine. The round chine would roll and then jump on plane when put into a tight circle and it hit it's own wake. GREAT boats for Flamingo and Everglades National Park. A close friend still has and fishes a 1953 hull.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am working with BPS trying to find the History and Make of the Boat---may take a little time---BT66
Can anyone ID the boat? Its hanging over the door at BPS. 
Pictures at--- 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too. 
You meet the nicest people at BPS---


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Next time somebody goes in, try to take a pic and post it.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pic at 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com ----BT66


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Click free


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definetly not a Shipoke.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

*1980's Challenger*

Looks like this one to me...1984 Challenger.




BT


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

I've done more research and am starting to think it's a Willy Roberts. Google them and check out their history. High end flats skiffs. The one hanging seems to be an older model - maybe late 60's or early 70's.


----------

